
Ask HN: The end of CRUD apps? - miguelrochefort
I can&#x27;t believe the amount of work that&#x27;s put into designing, building, testing and maintaining CRUD apps. Now that every restaurant, festival, taxi company, school, appliance, store, insurance company, airline, bank, etc. want their own apps, things are even worse.<p>Having contributed to the development of dozens of apps, I feel like we&#x27;re just reinventing the wheel over and over again. The amount of duplicated effort is insane, considering that most of these apps basically do the same things (basic CRUD). Clearly, this process is inefficient and doesn&#x27;t really scale.<p>Although there has been attempts at tackling this problem by building general purpose CRUD clients (hopefully higher level than a web browser), I don&#x27;t know that any of them succeeded.<p>I would like to understand why we don&#x27;t have universal CRUD clients that replace apps, and what it would take for one to succeed.
======
sharemywin
Always wondered why a marketplace for code generation templates never took
off.

------
petra
There's a new trend of "codeless" apps that require little to no programming ,
that could advance us far on that problem, you should look into it.

~~~
miguelrochefort
There's a trend? I've never heard of it.

